# Obsessed with objects



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

So it seems Skiddles is super obsessed with certain objects - plastic bags are a favourite. She sings to them and sticks her head in them. I have the cutest video of her singing with a small bag over her head. :rofl: I will try and load it for you. 

When my partner has a can or bottle of drink she runs up to it and puts her face right on it and sings her little heart out. If he attempts to take a drink or even remove the can or bottle Skiddles cracks it and flies to try and what looks like attacking my partner. She doesn't really do it to me though.

This is a photo of her in a bag from the other night. Sorry its a little blurry. 

Surely she is not the only one like this. :wacko:


----------



## Callie2013 (Nov 4, 2013)

Lol Callie is obsessed with plastic bottles and bags too. She will run up to one and start trying to pick at it and gets mad if I remove it.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

We need an 'obsessed with feet' thread because we all know Beaker has a problem with that :rofl:


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

My parrotlet, Peete, loves bags, small boxes, plastic conainers.
I'm calling him Dumpster Boy now. He's obsessed with the trash compactor. Or as he thinks of it, the Treasure Chest of Wonderful Things.

I hsve a video on the parrotlet forum. Just sesrch for Dumpster


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

CaliTiels said:


> We need an 'obsessed with feet' thread because we all know Beaker has a problem with that :rofl:


Yes! If Rocko is being a little pest, I just put him down by my feet and wiggle my toes. Works every time.

I feel like Rocko and Beaker would be good friends. They seem like they have a lot in common. Feet obsessions and laughing at the very least. :rofl:


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

That is adorable I must say. I feel a little jealous because Tweets hasn't even left his cage yet. But there is always hope! Anyway, I hope none of the humans in your house need therapy after being shooed away by your sweet Skiddles!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

"she" is trying to make friends with those objects, Mezza, Bubu does the exact same thing. They are adorable  
It always melts my heart. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

Ziggi has a little rope toy and oh my gosh! Of Charlie goes near it, he's in big trouble!

Ziggi also loves plastic bags! Once I open his cage door so he could go to his play gym he started walking all way down the hallway. And ran straight to this plastic bag and sung to it!! 

I haven't noticed much with Charlie in the first 2 weeks.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Coco is so obsessed with my phone that I have to hide it while we're having cuddle time because it distracts him too much and he will do anything to get to it. One of my cats is obsessed with plastic bags and boxes, but not the birds. Mind you... Honey and Henry aren't allowed boxes any more.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

That's cute. Just a cautionary note: I have read that plastic bags can lead to suffocation.


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

So cute


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Um Mezza, Skiddles is definitely a male. He doesn't have any pearls left except for a tiny bit on his shoulder which is fading away. DNA testing can be wrong sometimes. This also explains his male behavior. 

"She" is very cute.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> Um Mezza, Skiddles is definitely a male. He doesn't have any pearls left except for a tiny bit on his shoulder which is fading away. DNA testing can be wrong sometimes. This also explains his male behavior.
> 
> "She" is very cute.


SSSHHHHH!!! she's still my little girl.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I understand that.  she will always be your little girl. 

She is very adorable. I love that picture.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

If people are allowed to consider themselves a gender that does not match their sex, I think birds should be allowed to, as well!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Jaid considers himself the girl. He definitely has the feminine side. Somebody's got to be the wife, right?


----------



## tmdonahue (Apr 6, 2014)

Talk about confusion..My Cotton, a wf lutino, is in love with Elliot, a gray pied male AND my Honey, a lutino pearl....Elliot ignores him and Honey acts like she is just receiving what she is due...lol


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

Mezza said:


> SSSHHHHH!!! she's still my little girl.


Well there always is a possibility that she's a girl. My cousins cockatiel beak bangs, does heart wings and lost her pearl at 2 years. But at 4 years she laid an egg. Tell me whats wrong here...


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Ziggibaby said:


> Well there always is a possibility that she's a girl. My cousins cockatiel beak bangs, does heart wings and lost her pearl at 2 years. But at 4 years she laid an egg. Tell me whats wrong here...


YAY!! She is a girl...I just know it. LOL!

Ziggibaby - they always call Skiddles 'Skiddle's Mon' because she does a lot of boy things. She was blood DNA'd a girl. 99% accuracy...but I could always have the 1%. 

She's my little tomboy.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

No worries - Missy has her boy moments too. XD She beak bangs and a few days ago mimicked a certain whistle I've been doing. 

As for object obsessions, Missy is obsessed with a framed picture of ducks on the bookcase, and my mom's fake, hollow books. I cannot keep her away from those books! She's like, "Please! Just one more nibble!"


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

*YAY!! She is a girl...I just know it. LOL!*

Also, that whiteface halo is far too big to be a female. Hens, have a small faint halo that isn't noticeable unless you look closely.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Made by Sussane


----------



## Memsie (Apr 18, 2014)

Luna is obsessed with eyes, whenever she visits on peoples shoulders she runs and starts "preening" their eyes. I have to warn people because its rather startling to suddenly have a bird beak at your eyes lol! She goes crazy when I drink coffee... which of course is toxic so I have to literally block her with my hand to stop her from trying to put her head in my mug.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> Made by Sussane


But she's a cinnamon pearl.  LOL!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Mezza said:


> they always call Skiddles 'Skiddle's Mon' because she does a lot of boy things.


"They" is me. It's because Skiddles secretly a Jamaican. But hey, I'm not the only one with the side names. You called Bjorn "Pierre" Mez!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

CaliTiels said:


> "They" is me. It's because Skiddles secretly a Jamaican. But hey, I'm not the only one with the side names. You called Bjorn "Pierre" Mez!


Yup! 'they' as in 'you'. LOL!

He is Pierre! :rofl:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Mezza said:


> But she's a cinnamon pearl.  LOL!



It doesn't matter. Here is a picture of my cinnamon split to whiteface.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Does it really matter which gender Skiddles is? Unless Mezza is planning to breed at some point, not knowing has zero affect.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

*Does it really matter which gender Skiddles is? Unless Mezza is planning to breed at some point, not knowing has zero affect.
*


I don't know what was your point in that post. But all I know was that it affected me in a bad way. I tried to make informational posts but it looks like it backfired.

This is the last post I am making on this forum again. If you need me, I'll be transfering my account to Little Feathered Buddies, at least they appreciate peoples post.

Goodbye


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> *Does it really matter which gender Skiddles is? Unless Mezza is planning to breed at some point, not knowing has zero affect.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh.. my point was to ask why it matters? Mezza obviously doesn't care either way so I don't see why it needs to be debated. I wasn't trying to be mean, but she seemed uncomfortable that you were pushing the subject on her.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Amz, I think Mezza is perfectly able to speak for herself. 
Also, Skiddles sex has been a subject of funny comments for a long time. 
I found your post rude as well. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm not about to get into an argument with you. If there was no point in my post, then there was no point in yours either, bobobubu.


----------

